# FC England



## AstroWorld (Oct 8, 2021)

*FC England Soccer Club*​


Hi Everyone,

Please read the below with the intent in which it was written. These are my own personal views and do not necessarily reflect that of the club. My wish is to simply pose questions and hopefully raise some awareness. If it does not resonate with you, feel free to discard.

Many of you by now will have heard the news about Paul and his situation at SAMOHI. To those that haven't, on Thursday he was told that he would no longer be allowed on campus to run the boys' soccer program, which he has done for the past 2 years. The reason for this was because he decided not to have a vaccine. His reasons are his own. Under normal circumstances, his choice would be a private one. However, it seems times have changed, and so his situation has now become public knowledge, which unfortunately goes completely against an individual's medical privacy rights.

Paul has been an extremely successful coach at the high school, and the program that he has put together is exceptional; the best for developing student athletes to play collegiate soccer. It's the same program we use at FC England, which is 100% what will best serve every player over the course of their high school years. All bias aside, nowhere else on the Westside will you find a better HS program. Paul does not do the job for money (he gets paid next to nothing for the number of hours that he puts in) - he does it because he loves coaching and loves the sport; something we're both trying to grow here in the US.

Out of respect for everyone's personal opinion and choice, I am not writing this to get into a debate (if you're looking for one, you will not find one here as it is not my intent). Overall, my main concern is for the kids. In my role as a 'coach', that is the lane I aim to stay in, but there is naturally a crossover of sorts when giving personal opinions on public matters. Please understand that I respect each and every one of you reading this, and that means I also respect your opinions, regardless of whether or not they align with my own......

Outside of FCE, I'm also involved in the health and wellbeing of others - so it's part of my job to keep up to date with the independent studies that are carried out in both the scientific and holistic communities. I've also worked with and managed online businesses for over 20 years. During my time in these roles, data collection and analysis were very much a big part of my daily responsibilities. Therefore, I am well placed to discuss the topics of online information flow, online research, and the authenticity of such.

We've regularly been told that the science is being followed when it comes to covid protocols in schools. However, in my personal and humble opinion, there has been a large number of contradictions for this to be deemed accurate (too much inconsistency). The school district, again in my personal and humble opinion, has overstepped its mark. This is because the immunization requirements for schools must come from the California Public Health Department, and CPHD has not mandated it (yet). Up to now, SMMUSD has decided to take medical decisions for students into their own hands, regardless of the fact that they do not hold the authority to do so. And even if the CPHD does decide to mandate (which apparently they will do soon - pending further FDA approvals), I still encourage you all to do your own independent research. It really is amazing the amount of information that can be found online.

To those reading this and feeling prickled, that's unfortunate but understandable. Regardless, I hope it ignites something in you, which will lead to you looking into things on your own. After 18 month's of researching various reports, scientific and legal documents, best practices, state/federal laws and financial statements (along with a group of friends in my immediate circle), it has become clear (at least to us, and it now seems many more) that reasons other than science and the health and safety of the kids has become a major influence in the decisions being made. To me, it's disappointing because I sincerely care about all of our kids' wellbeing, and it's not nice to see them go through their school years in such difficult circumstances.

If you do feel prickled, I encourage you to ask why that might be the case. Some of you may feel a certain way, which is fine, but please ask yourself the following question and answer it honestly.... Aside from watching the news, reading the newspapers and scrolling through social media posts, what independent research have you actually done and cross-referenced to check its authenticity? And are you even aware of the mass censorship that's taking place to silence those that speak out (despite having actual facts and results of their own independent studies) against the "official" narrative? Ask yourself honestly whether or not there may be a chance, just a chance, that something else might be going on here. I know that many of you have already looked into this and were surprised at what you discovered.

I'm writing this for a number of reasons. The 1st is because my friend and business partner has, in my opinion, been treated poorly (so I'm choosing to publicly support him in the hope of also getting support from others). This happened to Paul simply because he decided not to have a vaccine. That is his choice and that is his right. The same choice and right others have to decide what medications to take. This is America and, from my understanding, freedom is heavily supported within the Constitution. If someone does not want to put something into their own body, it is not the place of a government, and it is certainly not the place of a school district, to demand otherwise (with the consequence of non-compliance being that they lose their job). That's just not OK - regardless of your views on the vaccine discussion. And, perhaps most importantly, it goes completely against the Nuremberg Code. If you are not familiar with this, I encourage you to look into it.

The 2nd reason, and definitely the most personal to me, is that the kids are being negatively impacted in so many ways - especially mentally and emotionally. Unfortunately, from just a purely soccer perspective, the kids in this community, some of which are FCE players, will now miss out, as Paul will be replaced by someone who (I guarantee) will not care anywhere near as much, and will certainly not put in the same amount of time and effort that he has these past few years. Paul's record speaks for itself. To those of the opinion that the district is following processes and has the best interest of every child at heart, please, I encourage you to do your own independent research away from the "official sources". Go and discover the countless number of doctors who have been threatened with the loss of their medical licenses if they speak up. That's perhaps a good starting point. Or, if you want something a little more obvious, cast your awareness over to Australia and look at what they're going through right now; all of which is under the guise of "public health and safety". Or, perhaps I can direct your attention to discovering how some of the 'public' studies are funded; more specifically, who funds them..... I encourage you to do your own research.

There's so much authentic information out there, you just need to be willing to look, and also, be willing to have your current beliefs challenged. For the immediate and long-term safety of the kids, surely it's worth at least a little of your time?

Here is one video by a concerned mother from Illinois that might perk your interest - https://gab.com/White__Rabbit/posts/106983185743350882. There are hundreds more like this from all over the country by parents who have taken the time to carry out their own research.

It seems to me (again in my personal and humble opinion) fear has crippled society in a variety of ways since March 2020. Take the masks for example - on the box/packaging they come with, it clearly states that the product does not actually protect from the very thing we're told they protect us from (transmission). It seems any type of mask is deemed acceptable. I see people with bandanas, cotton, silk and some made from various other materials - all of which are accepted by businesses and venues. This is certainly not science. I encourage you to look into what a virus actually is, and compare the size of the particles with that of the threads in the standard-type masks we're all wearing. It makes for interesting reading.

Ironically, both independent and public studies have been conducted on the efficacy of these masks - as well as the adverse effects that they have on the immune system and skin (especially relating to bacterial infections). As humans, by design, we are not supposed to breathe IN carbon dioxide that we've exhaled OUT. Yet that's exactly what happens when the nostrils and mouth are covered by a mask.​


----------



## AstroWorld (Oct 8, 2021)

The results of these studies are all publicly available, it's no secret, it's just not publicised. The question is why? We may have some doctors reading this who will agree, and some that may disagree, and that's fine. However, I know what I know, and I would not have included the information here if I had not done my homework. I also would not have included it if I had personally not heard from multiple doctors, surgeons and healthcare practitioners, and listened to their testimonies/studies on the subject. I'm also extremely open to being wrong, so believe me when I say that I cross-check and critique any and all information that I ingest (to ensure it's authentic)..... And finally, I especially understand the psychological impact that wearing a mask for hours on end has on the human psyche, and the negative knock-on effects this creates. In fact, this is one of my main areas of concern.

And in terms of privacy, asking someone "have you been vaccinated" is nobody else's business - yet it seems to have become the norm..... If you're vaccinated, great, if you're not vaccinated, that's great too. There doesn't need to be such a divide between people, friends and even family. Isn't there enough division as it is? I've seen so many friendships and relationships ruined because of all this, and it's just very sad to see. I know many of you have had this experience because we've spoken about it. We need to come together as people, not be dividing ourselves because of a difference of opinion. We should come together and help one another - in whatever way that may be. Everyone is different, I understand that, but there is so much separation right now - and it doesn't have to be that way.

There are many examples of contradictions and retracted statements (from government sources as well as independent researchers and doctors), but unfortunately, they do not get the airtime and somehow seem to slip under the radar while the "official" narrative remains constant. It all seems very controlled, which in my opinion, does not best portray the idea of truth.

I've seen what these mandates and new school rules have done to some of our players, to their mental state, and it's not nice. Such is our standing among them, many of our players confide in us, in private, and so we hear about many things (especially how they're really feeling). The bottom line is a teenager's school years should be filled with positive experiences that they can fondly look back on in the future as being among their happiest of memories. Unfortunately for many, that is not the case right now. Please do not underestimate the impact this whole situation has had (and is still having) on them. I have been in the unique and advantageous position of working with 125+ kids throughout this entire period - so I'm well placed to assess the differences in their demeanors and personalities. It's part of being a good coach and mentor - knowing your players and helping them in anyway you can. I take my role very seriously in that regard and also see it as a huge responsibility.

Thank you for taking the time to read the above. I know for some, you will be in disagreement, and that's ok, I fully and 100% respect your opinion and views. It's ok to disagree, that's the beauty of having freedom of speech. Please understand that I am coming from a good place and the current and ongoing wellbeing of the kids is at forefront of my mind. I've also had the experience of witnessing some of the behind-the-scenes shenanigans that have gone on. Just one example is the way in which Paul has been treated. It is disappointing and so I encourage those that feel the calling to contact the school, contact the district, and let them know your feelings on the subject. Please just speak your truth. Many already have and that's been fantastic to see. I'm sure Paul appreciates the support.

To those that don't and/or those who have taken issue with anything I've written here, I wholeheartedly respect you regardless, and wish you well always.

To those that want to do more for the kids in the community, or are at least intrigued, please do not feel that you're in the minority - because you're not! Do your research and see where it takes you. There are many parents working hard right now to challenge the district, and their sole motivation is the wellbeing of their children. This is going on in school districts all over the country. Again, it's just not getting the airtime, which means many are unaware. For more information on how you can help locally, please visit - https://childrenshealthdefenseca.salsalabs.org/SantaMonica0/p/smmusdlegalfund/index.html

Ricky

FC England Soccer Club
(310) 403-7166
http://www.fcengland.com/​


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 8, 2021)

Man that's unfortunate that lines are behind draw about personal choices regarding heath care. 

Workplace or employment requirements can be  somewhat controversial but given a choice and knowing the consequences one must take some responsibility for their actions or lack of. 

Wish Paul and his club the best, always seemed like a positive players first type of coach. 

In this day of state, county, city, school district mandates and ever changing legalities in requirements it's hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## RocketFile (Oct 8, 2021)

Completely and entirely disagree with that long, tortured piece of propaganda, but what is most shocking as we are on a soccer message board, is that you would sign this from a club that likely represents many, many very different views. 

Wow. 

I would be alarmed and pissed off if I were an FC England parent right now.


----------



## soccerchaffeur (Oct 8, 2021)

lol @ 'humble opinion'


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 8, 2021)

RocketFile said:


> Completely and entirely disagree with that long, tortured piece of propaganda, but what is most shocking as we are on a soccer message board, is that you would sign this from a club that likely represents many, many very different views.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I would be alarmed and pissed off if I were an FC England parent right now.





soccerchaffeur said:


> lol @ 'humble opinion'


yes and putting it in the correct section of the forum (covid) was clearly too much to ask...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

RocketFile said:


> Completely and entirely disagree with that long, tortured piece of propaganda, but what is most shocking as we are on a soccer message board, is that you would sign this from a club that likely represents many, many very different views.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I would be alarmed and pissed off if I were an FC England parent right now.


Part directly tied to Paul (Spacey) situation is fine. By law he just needs to be tested on a regular basis in regards to how it impacts him working specifically on a school campus. The rest is nothing more than what has been discussed for the last 19 months, but now a club has taken a side. And, yes, as fd1 stated to post in the right location.

Also, Paul Spacey in the past has been a good contributor here.


----------



## toucan (Oct 8, 2021)

There are consequences to making a stand.  One of them is that a coach's refusal to get vaccinated may bar him from coaching a high school team.  I am 100% certain that the coach was forewarned of this consequence, and he refused to get vaccinated anyway.  It was the schools right (probably its legal obligation) to relieve him of his position.

We all have to make choices.  He chose not to get vaccinated.  He surely had personal reasons for making that decision.  But those decisions were not made with his players in mind.  They were personal decisions made by him and for him.  While you might argue about how much safer the players would be if he had been vaccinated, one thing is clear: *No player is safer if his coach refuses to get vaccinated*.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

toucan said:


> There are consequences to making a stand.  One of them is that a coach's refusal to get vaccinated may bar him from coaching a high school team.  I am 100% certain that the coach was forewarned of this consequence, and he refused to get vaccinated anyway.  It was the schools right (probably its legal obligation) to relieve him of his position.
> 
> We all have to make choices.  He chose not to get vaccinated.  He surely had personal reasons for making that decision.  But those decisions were not made with his players in mind.  They were personal decisions made by him and for him.  While you might argue about how much safer the players would be if he had been vaccinated, one thing is clear: *No player is safer because because his coach refuses to get vaccinated*.


Understood. But, it is within his rights to get tested regularly. If he refused then that it is within the districts rights to part ways. If they are not obliging him this option they more than likely have fired him unduly.


----------



## toucan (Oct 8, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Understood. But, it is within his rights to get tested regularly. If he refused then that it is within the districts rights to part ways. If they are not obliging him this option they more than likely have fired him unduly.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 8, 2021)

I have no idea who 'Astroworld' is who posted this information which came from Ricky and was a personal view, not a view on behalf of the club (as he stated). Emails and texts are often shared in our gossip-hungry community so I guess it's no surprise that someone would post it anyway.

The vaccine issue is incredibly divisive and I'm not getting into it; everyone makes their own personal choices and just like some commenters have stated, you have to deal with the consequences. 

For me, it's a disappointing situation but not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.

As long as adults and decision makers continue to put the kids first in their considerations for decisions, I'll always respect that, even if I don't agree.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> I have no idea who 'Astroworld' is who posted this information which came from Ricky and was a personal view, not a view on behalf of the club (as he stated). Emails and texts are often shared in our gossip-hungry community so I guess it's no surprise that someone would post it anyway.
> 
> The vaccine issue is incredibly divisive and I'm not getting into it; everyone makes their own personal choices and just like some commenters have stated, you have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> ...


Went through the original posters previous posts. Based on dialogue you had with them some time ago they MAY have an issue with you.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> I have no idea who 'Astroworld' is who posted this information which came from Ricky and was a personal view, not a view on behalf of the club (as he stated). Emails and texts are often shared in our gossip-hungry community so I guess it's no surprise that someone would post it anyway.
> 
> The vaccine issue is incredibly divisive and I'm not getting into it; everyone makes their own personal choices and just like some commenters have stated, you have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> ...


Kinda F'd up that Astroworld posted as if he was Ricky, though tbf his long post seemed like something he expected to be shared......not going to get into the vaccine but your input here on this forum has always been good


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ll just put this here for full disclosure:




AstroWorld said:


> Coach Paul,
> 
> I am very familiar with the West side soccer scene and it has been an interesting couple of months.
> 
> ...


Does appear to have a bone to pick…..


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’ll just put this here for full disclosure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I’d almost forgotten some of the hysterics and comedy gold from that series of posts.

I know who it is now. Bless them


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> Yeah I’d almost forgotten some of the hysterics and comedy gold from that series of posts.
> 
> I know who it is now. Bless them


I admire your class, but on a topic.....weekly testing was not an option for you?


----------



## Dargle (Oct 8, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I admire your class, but on a topic.....weekly testing was not an option for you?


Not unless you otherwise receive an exemption from the vaccination requirement.  This was announced at the beginning of the school year around the same time LAUSD, which borders on the SM-Malibu district, announced the same requirement for its faculty and staff.  Culver City schools, which share a border with SM schools too, announced their own mandate earlier.  Only thing that happened since then is the due date for getting vaccinated or an exemption passed. 

https://smmirror.com/2021/08/santa-monica-malibu-school-district-to-require-vaccinations-for-teachers-universal-masking-for-all/


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’ll just put this here for full disclosure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Astro dropped the bone.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2021)

AstroWorld said:


> *FC England Soccer Club*​
> ​
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> ...


You should have started "your own research" by reading the debates already posted in this forum and you would have avoided posting much of the crap in there.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

AstroWorld said:


> ​
> 
> The results of these studies are all publicly available, it's no secret, it's just not publicised. The question is why? We may have some doctors reading this who will agree, and some that may disagree, and that's fine. However, I know what I know, and I would not have included the information here if I had not done my homework. I also would not have included it if I had personally not heard from multiple doctors, surgeons and healthcare practitioners, and listened to their testimonies/studies on the subject. I'm also extremely open to being wrong, so believe me when I say that I cross-check and critique any and all information that I ingest (to ensure it's authentic)..... And finally, I especially understand the psychological impact that wearing a mask for hours on end has on the human psyche, and the negative knock-on effects this creates. In fact, this is one of my main areas of concern.
> 
> ...


Which shot did you get?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 8, 2021)

espola said:


> You should have started "your own research" by reading the debates already posted in this forum and you would have avoided posting much of the crap in there.


Everyone is more than entitled to their opinion (or an opinion on Ricky’s opinion in this case).

I will say this publicly; Ricky is a man of intelligence, rare loyalty and great integrity. The kind of loyalty and integrity that is extremely hard to find in LA, particularly in the times we are living through now.

Respect for everyone’s choices and opinions is vital. I’ll leave it there.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> Everyone is more than entitled to their opinion (or an opinion on Ricky’s opinion in this case).
> 
> I will say this publicly; Ricky is a man of intelligence, rare loyalty and great integrity. The kind of loyalty and integrity that is extremely hard to find in LA, particularly in the times we are living through now.
> 
> Respect for everyone’s choices and opinions is vital. I’ll leave it there.


Here's an opinion -- he's an idiot.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Here's an opinion -- he's an idiot.


Why?


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why?


Several points in his diatribe have been discussed in this forum and found to be hokum -- example:  masks can't work because the virus is much smaller than the pitch of the mask weave; example 2: you breathe in too much carbon dioxide when wearing a mask.  There are other boners in there, but I'll let you "do your own research" for those.

It's also full of the "think of the children" appeals to emotion.  If Coach Spacey wishes to show an example to children of how he is due special treatment because he is a special person, he's doing a great job.


----------



## pokergod (Oct 8, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Understood. But, it is within his rights to get tested regularly. If he refused then that it is within the districts rights to part ways. If they are not obliging him this option they more than likely have fired him unduly.


I heard there are lots of openings for soccer coaches in alabama, no testing.  He has the freedom to move there and get a job.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 8, 2021)

pokergod said:


> I heard there are lots of openings for soccer coaches in alabama, no testing.  He has the freedom to move there and get a job.


Fair suggestion! 

Fortunately I don’t need to move anywhere; I help run a successful club right here in LA. The high school job was a side gig and financially it was genuinely net zero in terms of income for my time invested. In fact, last year it was financially negative as I paid a coach additionally from my own pocket to ensure the program was a success (public high school soccer programs are not well funded, that’s common knowledge).

Because I’m not struggling financially, I did/do the job for the love of it, not for the money and that allows me to do great work; by doing something I truly love and not being beholden to a paycheck.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

pokergod said:


> I heard there are lots of openings for soccer coaches in alabama, no testing.  He has the freedom to move there and get a job.


And? What?


----------



## Larzby (Oct 8, 2021)

AstroWorld said:


> *FC England Soccer Club*​
> ​
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> ...


I read the first two paragraphs, and had no need to read the rest: no vaccine = good riddance!  (unless he has a medical exemption, which surely would have meant the school would not have canned him).


----------



## Larzby (Oct 8, 2021)

RocketFile said:


> Completely and entirely disagree with that long, tortured piece of propaganda, but what is most shocking as we are on a soccer message board, is that you would sign this from a club that likely represents many, many very different views.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I would be alarmed and pissed off if I were an FC England parent right now.


I would pull my kid yesterday if I read that. Loser.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 8, 2021)

Larzby said:


> I read the first two paragraphs, and had no need to read the rest: no vaccine = good riddance!  (unless he has a medical exemption, which surely would have meant the school would not have canned him).


FYI so you understand the situation; I’m still employed by the school and will meet with them next week to discuss the situation. My exemption has been pending since August; nobody has been ‘canned’. The school district must follow CA law in respect to religious/personal belief exemptions given that Covid is NOT part of the mandated list of vaccines applicable to CA schools (most other vaccines were included in the last updated bill that passed but Covid wasn’t around then).

I respect your view on unvaccinated=good riddance but remember that not everyone shares your view (although you are in a majority of course). Again, it’s ultimately just about respecting the opinions and views of others.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> FYI so you understand the situation; I’m still employed by the school and will meet with them next week to discuss the situation. My exemption has been pending since August; nobody has been ‘canned’. The school district must follow CA law in respect to religious/personal belief exemptions given that Covid is NOT part of the mandated list of vaccines applicable to CA schools (most other vaccines were included in the last updated bill that passed but Covid wasn’t around then).
> 
> I respect your view on unvaccinated=good riddance but remember that not everyone shares your view (although you are in a majority of course). Again, it’s ultimately just about respecting the opinions and views of others.


It's just about respecting the lives of your students/players.  If you don't see that, good riddance.

It's not likely the school will put it so bluntly, but they should.


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 9, 2021)

I am morally superior to you because you are unvaccinated and can infect other people with covid-19
I am morally superior to you because I am vaccinated and can still infect people with covid-19

If you are unvaccinated you can infect me and I have the vaccine.
If I am vaccinated I can infect you and you are unvaccinated.
If I am vaccinated my outcomes after getting Covid-19 from you unvaccinated people won't be as bad, because I am vaccinated.
If you are not vaccinated your outcomes after getting Covid-19 from me, a vaccinated person, will be worse because you are unvaccinated


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 9, 2021)

espola said:


> It's just about respecting the lives of your students/players.  If you don't see that, good riddance.
> 
> It's not likely the school will put it so bluntly, but they should.


You’re right of course. And if I thought I was putting them in danger, I’d voluntarily step aside. We’ve been around each other outside (that is key) for 18 months during Covid, much of that time nobody was vaccinated, with zero issues. Rochelle Walensky’s comments have stirred up the vax/unvax spread debate but no point going into that.

Again, it’s a divisive issue and this forum has discussed it in detail already so we don’t need to re-hash it. I’ll step aside now; as always, some good input and views which I respect.

Enjoy the soccer weekend. LGB!


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> You’re right of course. And if I thought I was putting them in danger, I’d voluntarily step aside. We’ve been around each other outside (that is key) for 18 months during Covid, much of that time nobody was vaccinated, with zero issues. Rochelle Walensky’s comments have stirred up the vax/unvax spread debate but no point going into that.
> 
> Again, it’s a divisive issue and this forum has discussed it in detail already so we don’t need to re-hash it. I’ll step aside now; as always, some good input and views which I respect.
> 
> Enjoy the soccer weekend. LGB!


It's only divisive because of those who insist on making it so.


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 9, 2021)

People are still convinced the policies surrounding Covid are about science and protecting people


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> People are still convinced the policies surrounding Covid are about science and protecting people


Please continue.


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Please continue.


this is about power and control

There is no limiting principle , there is no endgame to Covid


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> this is about power and control
> 
> There is no limiting principle , there is no endgame to Covid


Did you know that you are not paranoid if they really are out to get you?


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Did you know that you are not paranoid if they really are out to get you?


I gave these people the benefit of the doubt when this started

they no longer deserve that benefit

some people look look at these policy failures as a reason to give them more control , had they just had more power they could fix it

ive learned people like being told what to do, we have a submissive society


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> I gave these people the benefit of the doubt when this started
> 
> they no longer deserve that benefit
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, a perfect response!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Did you know that you are not paranoid if they really are out to get you?


Have you read your posts?  Talk about ignorance, entitlement, and paranoia….that’s one thing you are an expert at!

Go back to your OFF TOPIC Troll bridge and leave these folks alone.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> guys…you have to
> 
> Have you read your posts?  Talk about ignorance, entitlement, and paranoia….that’s one thing you are an expert at!
> 
> Go back to your OFF TOPIC Troll bridge and leave these folks alone.


I didn't start this thread.  It's getting the responses it needs.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 9, 2021)

If we want to argue about vaccines and mandates, off topic has plenty of room for it.

Good luck to you, Paul.


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Ah, yes, a perfect response!


Shut up and obey


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 9, 2021)

espola said:


> I didn't start this thread.  It's getting the responses it needs.


No but you took it there…..back to your Bridge!


----------



## Zvezdas (Oct 10, 2021)

If he was in England or Australia or other Commenwealth country could he pull that?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2021)

pokergod said:


> I heard there are lots of openings for soccer coaches in alabama, no testing.  He has the freedom to move there and get a job.


Feel free to take the job.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2021)

espola said:


> I didn't start this thread.  It's getting the responses it needs.


We know Rochelle Walensky’s started this thread for personal reasons. PS has the right to be tested on a regular basis. AND, has had to defend himself and done it with class.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Zvezdas said:


> If he was in England or Australia or other Commenwealth country could he pull that?


Well 8 weeks ago only 26.8 % of Australians were fully vaccinated. So, yes.


----------



## Zvezdas (Oct 10, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Well 8 weeks ago only 26.8 % of Australians were fully vaccinated. So, yes.
> [/QUOT
> How about dear old England?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Their not very good at socialized medicine?


----------

